# How to get visa sponsorship/work permit



## juliana21 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,
I was wondering whether anyone knows where and how to find/get a job in USA with an employer who can provide a visa sponsorship.

I am British citizen, currently working in a private hospital in uk as an Operating Practitioner (in US- "Anesthesia Technician"(anesthesiologist assistant). I have 5 years of experience in hospitals,after finishing university.

I would be grateful if someone could point me into the right direction(e.g- where and how I can look for work in usa from uk) and from where I should start overall.

Many thanks before hand


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you go through the information provided in your other thread?

Your skill set and education is not being recognized in the US. Try 
American Academy of Anesthesiologist Assistants or American Medical Association to find out more.


----------



## juliana21 (Aug 25, 2012)

twostep said:


> Did you go through the information provided in your other thread?
> 
> Your skill set and education is not being recognized in the US. Try
> American Academy of Anesthesiologist Assistants or American Medical Association to find out more.


Thank you.I will try.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

if you look at current job openings you will see that they all requiere a certification by the American Academy of Anesthesiologist Assistants or American Medical Association. 
your first concern should be getting this certification before looking for jobs. see here:
ASATT


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

juliana21 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering whether anyone knows where and how to find/get a job in USA with an employer who can provide a visa sponsorship.
> 
> I am British citizen, currently working in a private hospital in uk as an Operating Practitioner (in US- "Anesthesia Technician"(anesthesiologist assistant). I have 5 years of experience in hospitals,after finishing university.
> ...


I would look at your particular industry's trade magazines to see if any US employers are looking for specialist in your area.

Have you Googled for websites specific to your speciality?

As stated, overseas qualifications are usually not recognised in the US and most folk need to do additional training to qualify.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

This might be useful:

Anesthesia Technician, Anesthesia Technologist, Certified Anesthesia Technician, Certified Anesthesia Technologist, Education, Jobs, Salary


----------



## juliana21 (Aug 25, 2012)

Crawford said:


> I would look at your particular industry's trade magazines to see if any US employers are looking for specialist in your area.
> 
> Have you Googled for websites specific to your speciality?
> 
> As stated, overseas qualifications are usually not recognised in the US and most folk need to do additional training to qualify.



Yes,i did.Sending too many e-mail to particular organizations, I haven't received anything from them. Looks like they are ignoring my email..
Would it be better to go to usa and go through hospitals/ health organizations trying to find the right employer (who is willing to employ me and sponsor my working visa, etc)?. As far as i know I will need to have an exam first (to prove my professional qualification/knowledge)...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

juliana21 said:


> Yes,i did.Sending too many e-mail to particular organizations, I haven't received anything from them. Looks like they are ignoring my email..
> Would it be better to go to usa and go through hospitals/ health organizations trying to find the right employer (who is willing to employ me and sponsor my working visa, etc)?. As far as i know I will need to have an exam first (to prove my professional qualification/knowledge)...


You do not have the qualifications required to work in your like of work in the US. Until you have the certification in hand why should an employer go through interviews and vetting? You have to contact the appropriate accrediting bodies to present your evaluated transcripts/diplomas to find out exactly how you can proceed.


----------

